# Don't look at your ratings



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Do not look at your ratings except for your weekly summary. Doing so will only put you in a bad mood and lead to low ratings. Drive with passion and deliver service. Provide what you feel is a 5 star ride every time and your ratings will wash. The rating system is plucked up so don't even sweat it. We're here to hustle and make money. Let uber/Lyft worry about the ratings. Just move right on to the next call and keep chugging along. Accept the things you cannot change (ratings) and just go make your money and go home to your family. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Totally. You can be doing everything perfectly but Uber will yell about your use of wire hangers just to keep you in line.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't looked at my ratings 2or3 weeks. I see it on the phone when I Drive but that's it. It's a steady decline I'll get upset when it goes down another point each little point I will come here and b****.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Do not look at your ratings except for your weekly summary. Doing so will only put you in a bad mood and lead to low ratings. Drive with passion and deliver service. Provide what you feel is a 5 star ride every time and your ratings will wash. The rating system is plucked up so don't even sweat it. We're here to hustle and make money. Let uber/Lyft worry about the ratings. Just move right on to the next call and keep chugging along. Accept the things you cannot change (ratings) and just go make your money and go home to your family. You'll be happy you did.


should have read your advise, just looked at my 1 day ratings 9 trips 4.4. yesterday it was 5.0 for seven days 4.83 overall and you are right it just put me in a shitty mood.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Time grasshopper time. Get em back


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

The rating is right there on the screen- how do you avoid seeing it?


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

and the new version app updates your real-time rating, not only update per day now. every time you open your app, you will see your rating. It is hard to treat it invisible.


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

In my opinion the whole rating thing is a scam. I dont believe it is 100% genuine for one moment. i feel strongly that in my city its used to reward new drivers. we have a bonus scheme running here based on rewards for top 6 drivers.
Every week my average is 5 until sunday then like clockwork it drops. i dont even work saturdays after lunch time.
Customers should not be allowed to rate drivers after a certain amount of time has elapsed. If they feel strongly enough to negatively rate a driver they should do it within 10 minutes or so.

I consistently score around 4.93 per week. until recently we could not see that weeks winning ratings. then they started publishing them but this coincided with not being able to see our own ratings for that week. 
just saying ....smells funny to me ..


----------

